# lasersteve



## steeranoff (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks!!!!! 
the platinum dvd is awesome,
maybe i'll name my first son after you! 
thanks again,
steve


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweet! I had to put this hobby aside for a few months for duck hunting, good to see the DVD came out and that is is well liked  

I'll be buying it as promised :wink:


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 4, 2009)

I had just posted my "Thankyou" under a different thread, checked for new posts since last visit and this one was there so, I'm gonna chime in again!

Dude, you really should buy it. It was truly one of the most entertaining and enjoyable couple hours I've had in a while!

Happy viewing,
John


----------

